# Fax klingelt aber empfängt kein Fax



## Shizuki (27. Juni 2017)

*Fax klingelt aber empfängt kein Fax*

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe mir nun eine eigene Fritzbox gekauft (6590 Cable) und heute meine SIP-Dateien für's Telefon von UM erhalten. 
Das DECT Telefon funktioniert einwandfrei. Bei unserem Fax(Brother MFC-J4410DW Multifunktionsgerät) , das über den RJ11
an den FON1 der Fritzbox angeschlossen ist macht Zicken. Habe es in der Fritzbox als faxgerät eingerichtet und nur eine Nummer
für Versand umd Empfang gewählt (Natürlich die gleiche). Wenn ich es mit dem Handy anrufe klingelt es auch. Soweit so gut.
Wird aber nun ein Fax an das Faxgerät gesendet klingelt es ein paar mal und sagt auf dem Display "Empfang", aber es druckt nix aus.

Habe probehalber mal T.38 deaktviert, aber brachte keine Lösung. Kann vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## taks (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fax klingelt aber empfängt kein Fax*

Mal die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit beim Fax ganz runter gestellt?
Und wenn du ein Telefon anstatt des Faxes anschliesst, bekommst du das "Fax-gepfeiffe"?


----------

